# How to bill??



## Beany011178 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a patient that was transferred to another facility OOT due to having severe pre-eclampsia and delivered at 32 weeks by C-section.  The patient then came back to our office for her C-section check.  Not her postpartum visit, that she will come back for in another 3-4 weeks.  How do I bill the C-section check?  Doctor is really just checking incision to make sure it is healing ok.  Can anything be billed?


----------



## christyms (Oct 24, 2008)

*Beany*

Wouldnt it still be part of her global period?


Beany011178 said:


> I have a patient that was transferred to another facility OOT due to having severe pre-eclampsia and delivered at 32 weeks by C-section.  The patient then came back to our office for her C-section check.  Not her postpartum visit, that she will come back for in another 3-4 weeks.  How do I bill the C-section check?  Doctor is really just checking incision to make sure it is healing ok.  Can anything be billed?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry, but it's included in the global for the C section.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Nov 14, 2008)

The global period only applies to the surgeon performing the C-section.  If your doctor did not perform it, he can bill with an E/M.  Use an after-care V-code for the diagnosis code.


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 16, 2008)

code v58.76 99024 for pop.


----------



## kellyg (Nov 17, 2008)

I would agree that you can bill an e/m code since your doc did not do the delivery, therefore, the global billing does not apply.  You will also be able to bill the postpartum visit when she comes back.


----------



## lderusha (May 21, 2012)

*coding a cesarean wound check*

I don't need a pregancy code with a 5th digit of 4, in addition to the aftercare code?


----------

